# Hedgehog friendly cupcakes?



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Alright, So i searched all through the posts on here lol 
I've been trying to find a recipe that is Hegdehog friendly. I know you can make cookies so I'm sure you can make cupcakes. I know they cannot have sugar because I'm sure they would go nuts lol. Anyone have any ideas? Just looking because this summer I'm having a party for Raven & Penelope's 1st birthdays an I would like to be prepared


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

No cupcakes 'round these parts, but there's a few options for cookies: 
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/123506-cookie-recipe-safe-hedgies.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/137953-hedgehog-cookies.html

I believe that first link should have dog cupcakes that would work for hedgehogs at the end.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you! && yeah I never even thought to look up doggie cupcakes! I could always figure something out of I need to take some ingredients out.


----------

